# Potential adopters that no call/no show....TWICE



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have two foster pups that were bottle babies, ready to go in a little while.

One has been spoken for, and almost no interest in the other. I know she'll get adopted, and I don't mind hanging onto her until she does. I think she's adorable, but her coloring isn't as desireable from what I'm seeing in the interest in the other puppy.

The ONE person who seemed like a good fit has no called/no showed on us TWICE for scheduled visits. I have never had this happen and am not real thrilled. The first time was an early evening appt, and I did not hear from her until the following day sometime that afternoon. She claimed she got held up at work and couldn't access e-mail and didn't have my phone number written down. I didn't buy it, but whatever, things happen. She said she was really interested and to please not adopt her out, and she'd come out the following afternoon anytime. I pushed for her to select the appt time and said we'd work it in whenever, to make it as convenient for her as possible.

She picked 2pm, I said no problem. 1:45 rolls around and she calls and apologizes saying she just left (an unknown location) and was running 15 minutes behind and would be there at 2:10 - 2:15.

At 2:25 I attempt to call her to check on ETA because we had things we needed to get done that afternoon (errands). She didn't answer. I did callback, so I know it was her and not a wrong number.

At 2:30 we started getting ready to leave the house, and weren't out the door till probably 2:45 or so (we have a 4 month old, it takes time to get out of the house,  ). She never showed.

I e-mailed her that night and basically said to go to the local shelter at any time that was convenient for her - no appointment necessary - because there were tons of adoptable puppies and dogs for her to adopt, but that we weren't interested in setting up anymore appointments with her.

I've honestly never had this happen. It's not like this was someone off craigslist, she e-mailed us through petfinder so she was obviously looking!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha wow, that person sure is ....special...lol. I can't believe the audacity of some people. I always say that things happen for a reason. Maybe they wouldn't have been a good match.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

That's kind of shady. If she's too busy to meet her appointment she is too busy to have a dog. I mean, I think it would have been okay if she would have at least answered your phone call and said she wasn't coming; but still, I'm sure the pup deserves someone that has more time on their hands.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Heagler870 said:


> That's kind of shady. If she's too busy to meet her appointment she is too busy to have a dog. I mean, I think it would have been okay if she would have at least answered your phone call and said she wasn't coming; but still, I'm sure *the pup deserves someone that has more time on their hands*.


Totally agree with that. :happyboogie:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I agree, she won't be adopting her at this point. It's just amazing to me that someone would do that twice. Once I could see (still quite rude and inconsiderate), but twice?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

She seems a tad on the "ditzy" side. Probably better that she didn't take the pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would have done the same thing, in referring her to a shelter. It's just basic common courtesy unless of course she was in some kind of accident and couldn't respond..


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't have any patience for that either.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would have done the same thing, in referring her to a shelter. It's just basic common courtesy unless of course she was in some kind of accident and couldn't respond..


Well luckily if she tries to use that as an excuse I can verify it....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Oh I agree, she won't be adopting her at this point. It's just amazing to me that someone would do that twice. Once I could see (still quite rude and inconsiderate), but twice?


Especially when she called to say she was on the way?! Weird!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree: too busy to keep 2 appointments and too inconsiderate to return your calls translates into not qualified to adopt a dog. Just MHO.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know that I would believe she is too busy -- to me, she is too irresponsible. If she can't keep a commitment to just meet the pup, what will her commitment be to the pups care, feeding, potty, medical, etc. 

I'd put her on the "no way" list . . . .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

definitely agree she belongs on a "no way, no how" list. I would heavily suggest her name be passed to other rescues so they know not to place an animal in her obviously irresponsible care. Cant keep appointments, how should she be expected to actually take care of the animal responsibly?


----------

